# War bonds lighters World war two lighters



## hafool123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if these used to be some kind of war posters or
something? 
Were these sayings on these lighters actually used in war times?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

hafool123 said:


> Were these sayings on these lighters actually used in war times?


Yes. And the lighters were used to heat Spam.


----------

